# Need some advice regarding DRI



## topcop400 (Jun 30, 2016)

We own a week at Grandvillas in Orlando that we bought resale.  It is NOT DRI points.  It's a three-bedroom lock-off, 1-52.

When I reserve Christmas week and deposit to RCI, I get 45 TPU for the one-bedroom side; and 48 TPU for the two-bedroom side.

I currently have a $700 credit toward 2017 MF, which runs about $1,000 annually.

My problem is that I'm not a well person.  I have Multiple Sclerosis and I am now wheelchair-bound.  Travel has become quite difficult for me.

QUESTION:  In light of the Apollo buy-out, would you try a deedback, or maybe try an ebay listing?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 1, 2016)

topcop400 said:


> QUESTION:  In light of the Apollo buy-out, would you try a deedback, or maybe try an ebay listing?


The Apollo should have no effect on DRI so it doesn't enter into the conversation. If you do not want it anymore, I'd grab the deed back offer


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2016)

agreed, given your situation I would think that utilizing the DRI surrender program would be an option to explore now sooner than later.

if anything, you run the risk of apollo putting an end to that program (or changing it) after the merge is complete.


----------



## topcop400 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for the response.


----------

